# Topics > Robotics > Social robotics >  Project "Socially Assistive Robotics: An NSF Expedition in Computing"

## Airicist

Website - robotshelpingkids.yale.edu

Brian Scassellati

Maja Mataric

Cynthia Breazeal

----------


## Airicist

Socially Assistive Robots 

Published on Apr 2, 2012




> A Yale-led research team will spend the next five years developing a new breed of sophisticated "socially assistive" robots for helping young children learn to read, appreciate physical fitness, overcome cognitive disabilities and perform physical exercises.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Feds Spending $10 Million to Build Robot Companions for Children"
Robots to act as ‘personal trainers’

by Elizabeth Harrington	
July 23, 2014

----------

